# Tale of Four Gamers; cco12, Cgall10, Mighty, magician847



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello everyone Mighty here and welcome to our Tale of Four Gamers. *applause* First let me start off my introducing all of our members that will be participating in this; First we have cco12 doing Daemons *yay applause*, then we have CGall10 also Daemons * woohoo applause*, next Mighty doing a Space marine army *whoo yea applause*, and last but not least magician847 also doing marines * whistle applause*.

*Rules for the tale of four gamers;*

Point layout

Painting; if you have painted all of your models that you set out to do for that month then you get awarded 3pt. If you paint some of your models but you won't be able to finish the others until next month 1pt. And if you don't ever paint them 0pts.

Now your models should be painted accordingly to your fluff ( for example we don't want to see some imperial fist in an ultramarine army ).

Games;Starting in month two we will be having games be played you will be awarded accordingly.
Win= 3 points
Draw= 2 points
Lose= 1 point

You will need to post a batrep in this thread or in the batrep section, pictures are welcomed but not needed but please be detailed as much as possible.

Special bonuses;Starting in month three we will have special bonuses that you can do to get more points. In month four if you make an objective marker you get an extra 3 points. In month five if you convert a model ( weather that be special made base for your super neato captain, or a converted Daemon prince) you get 3 points. And in month six if you use an apoc. formation in one of your battle you get 3 points. 

Now the last thing is how we are going to run it.
Month 1= 400pt.
Month 2= 750pt.
Month 3= 1000pt. 
Month 4= 1250pt. bonus round
Month 5= 1500pt. bonus round
Month 6= 1750pt. bonus round


Now after the sixth month is complete you guys and girls out there who are not in our ToFG are going to vote on 
Best Painted
Best Converted model
Best Overall
And the winner of the category will get another additional 3 points. Good luck everyone.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Magician847's Marines - Sons Of Gabriel*

Hey guys!

This sounds like it will be fun!

I have just tonight (3 hours ago) started painting a marine tester for my colour scheme and now (3 hours of painting later) it is still unfinished  I'm fussy with my painting, even though I'm not that good... 

but anyways! here is the info about my chapter, fluff and pics to follow:

Chapter Name: Sons Of Gabriel
Primarch: Unknown
Founding Chapter: None
Home Planet: Origionally Avion Prime, but was destroyed by the Tyranid Menace in M41.412.89, now residing on Correlax V (Gerradan Sector)
Chapter Master: Gabriel 'The Chosen'
Main Troops Type: Assault
Favourite Weapons: Flamers, Storm Bolters and Lascannons
Special Unit: Council Of Redemption
Special weapon: Staff Of Judgement

Information About Home Planet (Avion):

Simply just a "temporary base" for the chapter as it grows in size and stockpiles its resources. A few clustered residential areas:
Hive City Harrex
Hive City Forentlath
Hive City Dretts.

One administratum sector (Ultoris) and two mechanicus sectors (Ferrix and Scrala).

What I have planned for the first month:
(still calculating)

Thanks for reading!

M


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi guys 

i'm doing khorne deamons just to be clear

for my first month i plan on painting 20 bloodletters that's 400 pts exactly

i'll post pictures when i'm done

good luck everybody eltz


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh this sounds neat  , I'll make sure to watch this thread. I was wondering though, why two SM and 2 Daemons? I guess you guys can still fight each other and all that, but I would think that you guys would want to do 4 different armies. Maybe SM, Deamons, CSM, and DH, or IG or somthing. But since you've already started it's too late to change; I was just wondering why the choice?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Woohoo, the Tale Of Four Gamers is reborn!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

alright!!!! this should be fun, another reason I quit buying WD and supported this site!!! woot Go Deamons, Go Deamons!!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Mud213 said:


> Oh this sounds neat  , I'll make sure to watch this thread. I was wondering though, why two SM and 2 Daemons? I guess you guys can still fight each other and all that, but I would think that you guys would want to do 4 different armies. Maybe SM, Deamons, CSM, and DH, or IG or somthing. But since you've already started it's too late to change; I was just wondering why the choice?


Well it wasn't planned it was really just a, " Hey what army are you doing so I can make the thread?" And it just so happened that we had two Space Marine players and two Daemon players lol.

I don't have a full blown out background like my friend mag does. But I will be doing an ultramarine 3rd. company army. For those of you who followed my first ToTG, yes I know I did ultramarines then too, but they got stolen. Not really a long story but don't feel like talking about it right now. ( If you want to hear the story just ask). For month one I am doing..

Tactical squad, Sergeant and 9 marines
Power weapon
Meltagun & Missile launcher
Drop pod

Scout squad, Sergeant and 4 scouts
Power weapon 
Shotguns

So be looking forward to it.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

updated my origional post (i will do this until the challenge starts)

thanks

M


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey all I guess that I am fasionable late! Anyways I will be doing an army of demons with NO slaaneshite demons, I really do not like the models.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nobody has updated yet so here is what I am after for month 1

Greater Deamon of Nurgle
5 Horrors of Tzeenetch


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*update*

EDIT: added army list!

Here is what I plan for month one!

-HQ-
Librarian
- Epistolary
150 pts

-Troops-
Ten-man Tactical Squad 1
-flamer
-melta bombs for sergeant
175pts

Ten-man Tactical Squad 2
-flamer
-melta bombs for sergeant
175pts

(The sergeants combat weapons will be upgraded into power weapons in month 2 hopefully )

M


hey guys!

i thought i'd do an update!

1) ive decided im gonna step-up my game, and make my challenge harder! so, instead of what points is listed in the rules below, i will be doing as follows:

Month:
1) 500pts
2) 800
3) 1100
4) 1400
5) 1700
6) 2000

this should give me a good even figure at the end, and also a harder challenge 

and also, because i can get a perfectly legal army in month one, ill add a battle rep for good measure!

also, here is a shot of my test marine! (yes, the white is NOT finished, needs another layer or two pretty much everywhere - but this was a test, and took me not very long to finish )

Front








Side1








Back








Side2








Base (yes i am planning on basing my ENTIRE army on these bases!)









Hope you like them!

M


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice looking mag,


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*update*

OH NOES!!!


we've been degreaded to the forgotten realms of the second page!

ah well, this update will take us up there again:

I have recently purchased the models I need to paint for month 1:

20 tactical marines,
1 librarian.

A total spend of £20 (massive lot at a carboot sale, including some AOBR marines :so_happy

I have also decided what i want for christmas 

A MEGA PAINT SET!!!

yup, thats right 

im crazy (or so ive been told)

thanks

M

EDIT: also, I have decided that my vehicles will be part of my imperial guard apocalypse force as well, so should I decide to use them in this, they will have sand bags and stuffs on them, including changeable drivers (marine - guardsman)

Also: I have decided to magnetise all of the arms and weapons options for my marines to give me an ultimate changeable army! 

big task, magnets for christmas!

thanks again!

M


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ackkkk!!!

i've barely started painting!

good thing it's only 20 of the same modles and there all red pictures by teh end of the weekend hopefully


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

CGall10 said:


> Ackkkk!!!
> 
> i've barely started painting!
> 
> good thing it's only 20 of the same modles and there all red pictures by teh end of the weekend hopefully


i didnt think we were starting until 1/1/09???

M


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

I regret to inform everybody that due to finantial reasons i must drop out however i will still put pictures up of what i already have


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

CGall10 said:


> I regret to inform everybody that due to finantial reasons i must drop out however i will still put pictures up of what i already have


that is a real shame!

can I suggest that:

a) we start a new thread for this?
b) find a new player?

M


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well as I write this the first coat of paint on my horrors is drying. Over the rest of the week I hope to do my Great Unclean One. And Mag, we are close enough to start. I got everything for months one and two for christmas!


----------



## Meowmix (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm tempted to take the slot, but i've already gotten a start on my stuff (5 assault marines built and painted, and a rhino built and waiting to be primed.)

Also, I'm playing Black Templars, so that would make it three marines.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

No worries meowmix if you want to join this the spot is yours my friend.:so_happy:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

if we are close enough to starting, then I shall go and prime some models!

M


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea we are close enough we can start now,there is like only 3 days till New year so why not.


----------



## Meowmix (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, how many points are we building, exactly? I have around 750 worth right now, with a few purchases i'll have 1,000 easy.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

meow read the first post as it will explain everything. Pics of my horrors(one of which reminds me of Ozzy Osbourne) once I figure out how to upload pictures.


----------



## Meowmix (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I just read it more closely. I had confused this with a similar thing (same name) that WD is running.

Well, I guess there's no harm in jumping on board. Hopefully my local game store will get the primer I ordered...over a week ago...some time soon.

count me in.

For month 1, I'll be doing a rhino and 5 assault marines (Not the ones that are already done. I have 5 more still on the sprues). I work slow.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Month1 roundup*

ok, to all TO4G members:

please PM me the list of what you have planned for month 1 (wargear and all) - including points costs.

I will post them up in a month1 roundup post, so everybody can see what is going on.

thanks

M


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Just so you all know I will be doing some stuff that I hide for month 2 because
a.)I am anxious to try my hand at painting nurgle
b.)I want to play some games
c.)I REALLY want to play some games
d.)After winter break I have to write a bunch of papers.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Good luck guys....and as always, have fun


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

looking forward to seeing how you all do with this fellas. :good:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Warpath said:


> looking forward to seeing how you all do with this fellas. :good:


thanks warpath, the TO4G you're doing with trigger is amazing, and will be tough to beat :good:

I will post my month 1 list here as soon as I have tidied my workspace and worked it out 

<M>


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm just really happy with Trigger holding the fort and keeping it going while my work life settled down. But there are alot of good to4g going now which is really good to see and the best thing is each one has a different twist to it. So like i said before i'm looking forward to see how you all progress and looking forward to mighty as a fellow Ultra marine player :good:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Warpath said:


> ....and looking forward to mighty as a fellow Ultra marine player :good:


Awh man I was going to do another ultramarine army, and I probably will do another one eventually. But for this I changed my army to the Sons of Orar. Just want to try something different this time.

And for month one I am doing a squad of Vanguard vets ( because the models are cool and I can't wait to build and paint them) And I am also doing 5 scouts with bolters. And my Sicarius count as captain.

Man there are going to be a lot of conversions this month. First are the Vanguard vets. I just want them to have bolt pistols and chainswords, but I bought the vanguard vet. box because the models are just so sweet. So I have been busy clipping and filing. But I got all the hands to fit here is a picture..









I have gotten all my scouts from a garage sell. So they are soaking in rubbing alcohol right now so the primer will come off of them. And so far I have found My Captain a Sword (from the vanguard box) Now just deciding if I should shave off the Ultramarines symbols.

Ok Well I will try to update later, keep up the good work everyone. Oh and if anyone know how to make decals can they please tell me.


----------



## Meowmix (Jul 31, 2008)

So, I finally took some pictures of what i'm working on. Sorry for the blurriness of most of them.

Up first is my rhino. I've painted the interior. I'm done with the control panel in there, I just need to do some clean ups/touch ups here and there.


















Up next is the "leader" of my assault squad. He's lacking his jump pack and transfers, and needs a few touch ups.




































And finally, the rest of the assault squad. They need their shoulder pads and transfers, and they'll be done.









And that's it for me.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I played a game yesterday against my freind Neil, who actually got me into 40k. He wiped me off the map with his Space Marines but he is a great player so I am fine with that. I have noticed in these sample games that I am in big trouble if my demons end up out of postition, this battle report will show why.

Terrain- A big hill on either side of the board and some forests in the middle

Turn 1-I went first and brought in the horrors and a herald of nurgle(proxied by a plaugebearer) the Horrors landed behind his razorback while the herald scattered and was left away from the action. The Horrors took shots at the razorback with their bolt but failed to harm it, uh-oh... He began by moving his razorback so that the horrors were dealing with its front armor. He then unloaded the fire from his tactical squad, only two horrors remained after the barrage. 

Turn 2-It dawned on me that a tactical squad and a razorback was not enough for the 400 point combat patrol we were playing. I opened up on the tacticals with my horrors and took two of them down. During his turn the rest of my horrors went down and my herald took a hit from the lascannon on his razorback, which wounded.

Turn 3- In a show of speed, my herald miraculously moved eleven inches between his slow and purposeful and run moves. The plaugebearers teleported into battle right in front of him, and things were looking up, I felt like nothing could stop this killer Nurgle combo. He opened up with his tacticals and razorback but did nothing.

Turn 4- My herald was pretty darn close to him, so I released my breath of chaos, and knocked the tacticals down to two men! The plaugebearers began to sneak around the hill his tacticals were defending to assault them next turn. Then he made his game-winning manuver. He tank shocked with his razorback to get my herald out of the way, then he unloaded the troops in the razorback, Vanguard Veterans. For those of us who are not familiar with the feel no pain rule and the new space marine units allow me to put it this way. Power weapons negate feel no pain, and vanguard veterans come with a base of power weapons. Oh crap summed up this situtation rather well. His vets charged my bearers and knocked the guys all the way down to 3 men in one round of combat. A noxious touch managed to kill one veteren, not nearly enough.

Turn 5-I sent my herald into combat but the vanguard veterans chopped up the remainder of my force.

Thats my report please give me tips on making my demons better.

Hopefully I can get my greater demon assembled and painted and some pictures up soon(Dad said he'd show me how to upload pictures a while ago)


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Just FYI, you can't assault on the turn that you exit a transport (unless it's open topped or an assault vehicle, which the razorback is not). So his vanguard may have cheated you, if I understand the situation correctly.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well looking back on it I think he may have disembarked the turn before and then charged into combat after he tankshocked the next turn.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Only the Vanguard Srgt. comes with a base power weapon, the rest come with chainswords.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mighty said:


> Only the Vanguard Srgt. comes with a base power weapon, the rest come with chainswords.


Really:shok: Oh well he was new to that unit and maybe he bought an upgrade, I do not care that much as this month does not count.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea he could have just made a mistake/upgraded them if he is your friend I 'm sure it was just a mistake.

UPDATE: Finished building my Vanguard. Will post a pic later. Now I am gluing my scouts to their bases. 

Question for anyone that could help. Has anyone ever used a color primer like Red or Blue, what brand did you use, and how did it come out?


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lucky you Mighty, I still havent finished my horrors cuz
a.)Im not allowed in Dads workshop:nono:
b.)The primer is in Dads workshop 
c.)Until I finish my greater Demon I cannot have dad prime my guys:ireful2:
Oh well will post update eventually.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

It's ok cco I haven't primed any of my guys either yet.

Ok well here are the pics I promised of my fully built vanguard vets.

*The Sergeant*









*Vet. 1*









*Vet. 2*









*Vet. 3*









*Vet. 4*









Yep so what do you guys think of the poses? Only thing needed to Decide now would be if I am going to prime them red or white.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Mighty said:


> It's ok cco I haven't primed any of my guys either yet.
> 
> Ok well here are the pics I promised of my fully built vanguard vets.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, the Vanguard are some of the best looking Marine models in my opinion and you've posed them very well. Get them painted!


----------



## Meowmix (Jul 31, 2008)

So, I went to my local game store yesterday.

They still don't have my primer.

So, my hands are tied for who knows how long.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Mighty said:


> Awh man I was going to do another ultramarine army, and I probably will do another one eventually. But for this I changed my army to the Sons of Orar. Just want to try something different this time.


Oh well lol there is too many of us about and change is good, and the sons of orar look sweet as f***. I'm a huge fan of the colour scheme, so did you decide on how you will be painting them besides the obvious of red and white??? white undercoat or black?


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I have 4 of 5 horrors painted but as I said, Pops says no priming till I have the big guy assembled, that will hopefully happen today.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks digg for the compliment and yea totally agree that's one if the reasons why I wanted them in my army just because they look so good. Hmm yea there are a lot of ultras warpath but they still are cool to me and maybe I will make and army some other time. But yea I am probably going to prime them white, paint the eye lenses blue or green, and I will probably use some kind of ultramarine blue to represent their being ultra sucessors.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys!

sorry for no info since, I have been very busy: and it is for this reason that I must drop out 

I have mock GCSE's this month and next month, then the actual exams in june, so it will be a very long perios of exams + studying, and so I have decided that school is more important than warhammer (never stopped me before ) - but now it's serious!

I am truly sorry, and I will miss out on a great chance.

I will be attempting to host my own TO4G when my exams are finished and I have time before starting 6th form colege.

thanks all!

M


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO well that sucks mag
well doesnt look like im going to be ready by the end of the month... only assembled the body so it looks like I get

1 point:cray: and at my dad(just a little):ireful2::angry::angry::suicide:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Aah don't fret cco we still have a lot of months left and I am rushing to get all my models finished so I might be getting 1 point for month one too lol. But hey just look at the tale of four gamers in the WD the guy who won lost points do to painting all the time lol.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well were on the 4th page but here is where I am. Great Unclean One is half assembled. This months horrors not assembled, plaugebearers on the painting tray.


----------

